# digital speed painting of Malèna movie



## MrDJEBOYer (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's my black and white version of malèna from the movie played by monica bellucci. I'll make the color version soon. I'm open to feedbacks on my works 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gSaLBzl-wQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mahi (Jan 4, 2014)

check my gallery...
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/632870/emal'


----------



## MrDJEBOYer (Jan 3, 2014)

mahi said:


> check my gallery...
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/632870/emal'


You won't do much with an ipad my friend... It is really not made for digital art. If you're looking for something to draw on a computer... look at the bamboo tablets (( but this is really expensive and it is just a screen that you connect to a pc or laptop... )). Bamboo tablets gives a really good precision, few shortcuts on the side and it detects when you press harder with the pen so you can make bigger and darker lines... If you want something more similar to an ipad and that can be good for drawing... it is the Galaxy tab note (( the one with the pen )). You should look on youtube what they can do with those. nice work on paper tho. sorry for my english


----------



## Noella50 (Jan 4, 2014)

MrDJEBOYer said:


> Here's my black and white version of malèna from the movie played by monica bellucci. I'll make the color version soon. I'm open to feedbacks on my works
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gSaLBzl-wQ&feature=youtu.be


I am a new member of ArtistForum. I look a bit in each forum and I just watched your Digital speed painting of Malena in black and white. First comment I have in mind is WOW. I can not wait to see the color version. By the way, what is the software used for the realization of your work?


----------



## mahi (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the comment dude but im jus a beginner ryt... and im comfortable with iOS so i had started this campaign and it would be help full if you could share my campaign page with your friends... aand your art is awesome... and have you seen the gallery and my works...???


----------



## withoutvice (Dec 9, 2013)

I really loved this video. It looks very cool how you combined both the video images with your art timelapse, Have you ever tried using Artistcon? Its a really great way to display your work.


----------

